# DNR to close Oconee National Forest on Halloween



## Meat Hunter (Aug 25, 2016)

Well somebody forgot that there is 31 days in October, so no deer hunting on the Oconee National Forest on Halloween. I checked with the US Forest Service in Eatonton and they said that the DNR sets the regulations and to check with them, but as far as they were concerned it would be closed on that day. I then called DNR Headquarters and spoke to a very nice lady who said she would get back to me. She did not. So no hunting on Halloween. I think that we all need to send them some calender's next year cause it is obvious that they need some help.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 26, 2016)

*Maybe I'm blind*

Where in the regulations (page number) does it say that the Oconee NF is closed on October 31? I cannot find a reference to it being closed.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't find where it says its open? And we all know not to assume anything with the men in green. They don't have a good sense of humor when it comes to game violations.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 26, 2016)

If that is the case, then no part of the Oconee NF is open at all this year since there is no "Specific" mention of any season on it. I believe you will find that the Oconee NF is open for hunting with the same regulations as the counties in which it is located with the exception of that part which is on a WMA.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 26, 2016)

Meat Hunter said:


> I can't find where it says its open? And we all know not to assume anything with the men in green. They don't have a good sense of humor when it comes to game violations.



Well you're talking to him right here in the thread


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 26, 2016)

There are certain parts of the ONF that you DON't want to be in on Haloween !!!


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 27, 2016)

Coastie said:


> If that is the case, then no part of the Oconee NF is open at all this year since there is no "Specific" mention of any season on it. I believe you will find that the Oconee NF is open for hunting with the same regulations as the counties in which it is located with the exception of that part which is on a WMA.



This would be incorrect. ONF has its own either sex days independent of the county it's in. It is closed from the first Sunday of December until December 26. It's regulations are in the "Federal lands" section of the hunting regulations.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 27, 2016)

biggdogg said:


> This would be incorrect. ONF has its own either sex days independent of the county it's in. It is closed from the first Sunday of December until December 26. It's regulations are in the "Federal lands" section of the hunting regulations.



OCONEE NATIONAL FOREST
W Q
706.485.1776
DEER
ARCHERY
»»Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 14
»»During Firearms Deer season, archers
must follow Firearms either sex
dates on the National Forest.
PRIMITIVE
»»Either Sex: Oct. 15-21
FIREARMS
»»Buck Only: Oct. 22-28, Nov. 1 - 25,
Nov. 28-Dec. 4
»»Either Sex: Oct. 29-30, Nov. 26-27,
Dec. 26-Jan 1


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 27, 2016)

Page 63 of 2016-2017 Hunting Seasons and Regs.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Meat hunter is correct, ONF will not be open for deer season on October 31st.  Although, it will be open for small game hunting.  When dealing with thousands of sets of dates for WMAs and other public land, mistakes can and do happen.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd say a game warden could be real busy that day if he patrolled.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 28, 2016)

I'll be honest, I did not catch the date in the regs. I was referring towrd the comment regarding either sex dates though.


----------



## Rulo (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!  thats just wonderful!   Speaks volumes.........

Was it done on purpose?  Makes you wonder..........its also a big day for non practicing anti Halloween people to hold the evening Fall Festival...........

just saying.........


----------



## Rulo (Aug 29, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Well you're talking to him right here in the thread




?????????????


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 29, 2016)

I would highly recommend y'all wear your hunter orange on Halloween while your doing your small game hunting in the forest for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coastie (Sep 3, 2016)

*Thank you.*



7Mag Hunter said:


> Page 63 of 2016-2017 Hunting Seasons and Regs.



That is what I was looking for.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Sep 7, 2016)

*Question*



C.Killmaster said:


> Meat hunter is correct, ONF will not be open for deer season on October 31st.  Although, it will be open for small game hunting.  When dealing with thousands of sets of dates for WMAs and other public land, mistakes can and do happen.



If it is as you say it is a mistake, then why not announce the day as buck only and leave it open? It has never been closed before on that date in the past so it would only be logical that some unwitting sportsman will more than likely miss it in the regulations. 

And........ as things go said unwitting sportsman will run into a DNR Law enforcement officer on that day who will undoubtedly write him or her a citation.

The end result will be another happy customer, bad feelings, and another person who may take up golf for the next season.

Just saying....


----------

